# best frog for larger community vivarium



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

I want to populate my 40 gal with a group of 4 or 5, what is the best species for this? I'm considering green and black arautus


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

aurutus tend to be shy.. leucs on the other hand would be good. They can live in large group with little or no problems at all. I heard a rumor that they eat each others eggs, but i am not sure about that.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

*re:group*

40 gallons is decent for a group of 4-5 auratus, but as the previous poster pointed out they will hide. I actually have a group of 6 in a 40 gal and they are hardly ever out. I would spend the extra money and get azureus. They are much bolder and are equally impressive to view. They should romp all over a 40 gal. Some of the larger tincs would do well also: yellowback, citronella, powder blues, etc....

Good luck!

Justin


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

I have found my auratus to be out fairly often if I move in slow. If the humidity is low they hide and if I trim the plants in the tanks they will hind for 2 weeks or so. Still a very nice frog, I will always keep them. Call is quite.

Leucs would also be a very nice frog. Plus for them on thier call, very bird like.

I would stay away from azureus in groups because the females will fight and I have seen tincs act this way to. Most tincs like small food, like auratus and leucs, but they can eat a ton. Both will stay out in the open for the most part and you will be able to see them most of the time. Call is quite so slight deduction there.

Now if you want a very bold frog go with Phyllobates terribilis, or bicolor. Mine will hope across my hand to get food, I bet I could train them to eat out of my hand. Great beginner frogs and they will eat just about anything they can shove in their mouth. You can feed them small crickets if your fly cultures crash, too. It is nice safty feature for you until you get the fly cultures worked out. 


Hope this helps,


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

I would have to agree with Ben on this one and go with Terrebilis. Mine stay out and will eat anything that will not eat them first. They are kewl to watch develop into adults with all the color changes they go through also. I found that to be very interesting. This is just my .02 though. 
Enjoy,
TonyT


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I am getting very interested in teriblis didnt like em at first, dont have much color is why. But the more i see em the more i like em. Do they do good in groups? How many would fit in a 30?


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Go with a Epipedobates or a Phyllobates. They are cool frogs with some of the best calls!


----------



## AlexB (Feb 15, 2004)

I never liked the terriblis but then they kind of grow on you. I have to get some soon.. Also, their call is amazing


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I wasn't a big fan of terribilis at first either but I ended up getting them as my 2nd set of frogs. And they are by far some of the greatest frogs. You don't really understand how unique they are until you see a giant pasty whitish frog sitting right in the front of the tank. Mine will jump at the food container when I go to feed. I had about a 1/4in tubing in the tank to syphon out some water and they started trying to eat it. To tell you truthfully, I have never once seen my terribilis even attempting to hide. The absolute only thing that sucks about them is how long it takes them to mature, a good 2 years. I would highly suggest to them anyone.[/quote]


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re:*

Phyllobates are a good choice, especially the terriblis and bicolor. Both of mine are bold and the call is quite audible. I still like tincs a lot because they are out in the open- true they may fight, but so will the leucs. If they are well fed sometimes you don't have to worry about the fighting as much, but then they won't breed- sometimes. My azureus have done well and once territories are set they don't fight as often. Overall, the phyllobates that everyone has mentioned are probably the best choice- although I have had male bicolors fight to the point where one stops eating. I can't vouch for terriblis since I have a pair. Either way you go 40 gallons is good to work with.


Justin


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I put my vote in for leucs. I really want a larger leuc tank, they are very cool and bold.



Lance said:


> I want to populate my 40 gal with a group of 4 or 5, what is the best species for this? I'm considering green and black arautus


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks all for the input, I'll be looking for my frogs at the Tampa show this Saturday and I am now leaning towards the leucs. What is an average price range for healthy specimens?


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

luecs are approx. $30-40 for juveniles.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

*I got my frogs*

Went to the Tampa show today, I'll review that experience elsewhere on the board, and purchased my frogs. No one seemed to have any leucs for sale. The were only 4 or so vendors with dart frogs. Bought from "Under The Canopy", they were great. I got 5 retic green and black aruatus, their pattern is much more varigated, for lack of a better word, than the standard I've seen. I was assuming they might be stressed from the trip home and all, but they all are eating like little pigs, not shy at all.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Chris Schwin i think(not sure about name), and simply natural had leucs. I got two Blue and Bronze for 20 each i am satisfied. :-D


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

I went too. Picked up 4 Panama Green and Blacks from Under the Canopy Farms to go with my other two. They always have such nice frogs. Though I almost spent money I didn't have on some sweet Maylasian Leaf Frogs, but I was strong (LOL) and didn't. 

There weren't many vendors with darts though, not nearly as many as last Nov. I was a little disapointed with T&Cs plant selection; nice plants, just no variety.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Ray Gurgui had the leucs, he was at the same table as Bill Schwinn, they both have great frogs, I have gotten several from them. It was the table with 1/2 tens on it and all the sexed blue auratus.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Bill Schwin my bad.


----------

